

On Skipping College - j7
http://philososaur.reddino.org/on-skipping-college/

======
robabbott
Depending upon the individual, I agree with the sentiment behind this article.
Even if you go to work for a company - and I currently work for a _huge_
company - it is not a requirement to have a bachelor's degree to get a very
good-paying job in technology. Some people are perfectly capable of teaching
themselves the skills that they need for the job at hand; these individuals
are likely wasting their time in college. There are many, however, that cannot
do this; these people really need the college environment to gain the
necessary skills to do their job well.

